#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter

## nitika.arora

*Scholarships*

While most international students in Australia are full-fee paying students, another option is to apply for a scholarship.

Scholarships are offered by the Australian Government, education institutions and a number of other organisations. They cover various educational sectors, including vocational education and training, student exchanges, undergraduate and postgraduate study and research. Australian Government scholarships are not available for international students undertaking English language training specifically in Australia. However, there are several English language training scholarships offered by Australian institutions.

For information on scholarships use our Scholarships Database. It provides an accurate and reliable list of all scholarships supplied by Australian-based organizations, institutions and government bodies to international students studying or planning to study in Australia on a student visa.

*Australian Scholarships*

The Australia Awards aim to promote knowledge, education links and enduring ties between Australia and our neighbours through Australias extensive scholarship programs.

The Australia Awards are comprised of two streams: an achievement stream that targets the best and brightest students, researchers and professionals to come to Australia and for Australians to do the same offshore; and a development stream that builds capacity in developing countries.

The Australia Awards initiative will, over time, build a new generation of global leaders with strong links to Australia.

The Australia Awards brings the Australian Agency for International Development (AusAID) and the Department of Education, Employment and Workplace Relations (DEEWR) scholarships together under the Australia Awards program. 

*There are three programs available under the Australia Awards. They are:
*
*Endeavour Awards* is the Australian Governments internationally competitive, merit-based scholarship program providing opportunities for citizens of the Asia-Pacific, Middle East, Europe and the Americas to undertake study, research or professional development in Australia. Awards are also available for Australians to do the same abroad. 

*Australian Leadership Awards (ALA)*  focus on developing leaders who can influence social and economic policy reform and development outcomes in both their own countries and in the Asia-Pacific region. ALAs provide scholarship support for postgraduate studies in Australia and short-term fellowship opportunities in specialised research, study or professional attachments through participating Australian organizations.

*Australian Development Scholarships (ADS)* aim to contribute to the long-term development needs of Australia's partner countries to promote good governance, economic growth and human development. ADS provides people with the necessary skills and knowledge to drive change and influence the development outcomes of their own country, through obtaining tertiary qualifications at participating Australian institutions.

*Other funding sources*

International and charitable organisations offer scholarships for international study. You must apply for these scholarships in your home country, not in Australia.





  Similar Threads: Study in brisbane australia - Studying in brisbane Australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia cost | Cost of studying in australia

----------

